# Veterinary Resources



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

*Free Veterinary Resources!*

Avian Medicine: Principles and Applications
http://avianmedicine.net/publication_cat/avian-medicine/

Clinical Avian Medicine
http://avianmedicine.net/publication_cat/clinical-avian-medicine/


----------

